# EVGA GTX 760 SC w/ ACX Cooler 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

EVGA's GTX 760 SC comes overclocked out of the box and uses the company's new SCX cooler that promises good performance and low noise levels.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 25, 2013)

EVGA really seems to lead the pack when it comes to the 7xx series.


----------



## birdie (Jun 25, 2013)

> The NVIDIA reference design cooler is already noisy, but EVGA's cooler adds even more noise on top of that.



Highly recommended? 9.0 out of 10.0? Did I read you right?


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 25, 2013)

birdie said:


> Highly recommended? 9.0 out of 10.0? Did I read you right?



Well load noise levels are that much of a problem to all of us,I only game with headphone's on for example so i really couldent give a damn about load noise.


----------



## Socram13 (Jun 25, 2013)

There is something that I don't understand: How is possible that EVGA 760 with less clock frequency can deliver better % in performance than Gigabyte model that features a little bit higher OC?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/27.html
VS
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_760_WindForce_OC/27.html


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

Socram13 said:


> There is something that I don't understand: How is possible that EVGA 760 with less clock frequency can deliver better % in performance than Gigabyte model that features a little bit higher OC?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/27.html
> VS
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_760_WindForce_OC/27.html



i guess because it boosts higher, for longer. check page 31 for a boost clock speed analysis


----------



## Socram13 (Jun 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> i guess because it boosts higher, for longer. check page 31 for a boost clock speed analysis



oh, I never thought that the card could achieve that high clocks(1200+) with factory OC.
So, the factory OC values base/boost end up misleading the user, since the card can reach higher frequency without additional manual OC.


----------



## las (Jun 25, 2013)

I dont understand the load noise. How can it possible be higher than ref when they used the ACX solution? Other reviews say its more silent than ref under load? Any chance your card had a defective fan or something? 37dB load seems high? -.-

But i love the design.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jun 26, 2013)

FWIW, if you're looking for a low-noise graphics card, it appears Gigabyte has the best solution so far.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2013)

las said:


> I dont understand the load noise. How can it possible be higher than ref when they used the ACX solution? Other reviews say its more silent than ref under load? Any chance your card had a defective fan or something? 37dB load seems high? -.-
> 
> But i love the design.



i talked to tridam from hardware.fr/behardware and he reported the same.

are you checking sites that do proper sound level measurements, card only?



1c3d0g said:


> FWIW, if you're looking for a low-noise graphics card, it appears Gigabyte has the best solution so far.



have you checked the msi review?


----------



## Lagittaja (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a MEH card regarding temperatures and noise. I mean louder than reference.. I even made a thread at EVGA forums about this and EVGA folks haven't commented ANYTHING.
JacobF at OCN hasn't said anything either.

I suspect it's because of only the two 8mm heatpipes make contact with the GPU die and the lone 6mm is just there.
Also the VRM cooling is done by that thermal pad that leads the VRM heat to the main heatsink and the second of the 8mm heatpipes just happens to be right above the section where the VRM heat is being carried.
BAD design if you ask me.
MSI is the winner this round.

I'm just waiting for the 4GB FTW ACX model to come up and perhaps it's cooler is better.
At least the picture of the cooler suggests that instead of 2x8+1x6mm heatpipes with direct contact it will have 4x6mm with a heatplate. And hopefully it will have a separate VRM heatsink OR a PCB heatsink with cooling for IC/VRM. I doubt that's going to happen though..
I asked EVGA about this card through email and they wouldn't say anything. At least the CS rep I talked with doesn't know. Said they'll have more info during the next two weeks and things can still change with these FTW cards apparently, or that's what he said.





It's all in the pricing on what I'll get..
I can get a 2GB GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 for a little under 320€ shipped from Germany..
If this is going to be more than 270€ at EVGA's EU shop then the cooler on that FTW ACX card has to be literally AMAZING.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 16, 2014)

I just bought the EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support SC 4GB w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card on sale for $260 US.
With 4GB of RAM, I'm hoping the performance will be good for my light to mid gaming needs. It will be by itself in a M-ITX build.

I get it on thursday or friday.


----------

